# Mixolydian Soloing a la Shaun Baxter



## ShadyDavey (Jun 3, 2009)

As I'm sure some of you have noticed I quite often cite Shaun as an inspiration due to his great technique, melodic sense, control and wealth of musical ideas.

Just recently I've been LEGALLY AND HONESTLY ACQUIRING WITH DUE RESPECT TO INTERNATIONAL COPYRIGHT LAW as many issues of the Guitar Techniques magazine as I can get hold of in order to furnish myself with some theory, repertoire, and general cool licks to play and study if I can get hold of a guitar at all.

The link below is a .pdf I assembled covering Shaun's lessons on soloing with the Mixolyidan mode. There are 5 articles in all from December 1998 to April 1999 but don't despise them because they're a little old - the information is first rate. 

Now, this not only covers the Mixolydian mode but practically every permutation of scale and arpeggio you can derive from that mode in 5 positions and is probably the most richly rewarding article on the subject I've seen. 

If you find it useful, let me know and I'll upload the accompanying backing tracks which provide sample solos along with some progressions to solo over and put these ideas to good use.

4shared.com - document sharing - download Mixolydian Soloing Shaun Baxter.pdf


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, Davey Boy!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 3, 2009)

No prob dude, although to be honest as you are Mr Theory I'd wonder if there's anything in there to suprise you


----------



## Metaljim (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, good stuff.
Can you upload the backing tracks?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 3, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> No prob dude, although to be honest as you are Mr Theory I'd wonder if there's anything in there to suprise you



Hey now! LOL. There's a big difference of having the theory knowledge and being able to apply it!!! I'm still a beginner on guitar and need all the help I can get.

Phi ^_^


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers dude, I always appreciate people trying to help out others apply new ideas to their playing. Should be a good read. Thanks again


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to see somebody else knows Shaun, I love Jazz Metal


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2009)

Metaljim said:


> Thanks for sharing, good stuff.
> Can you upload the backing tracks?



I can matey - give me an hour or so and I'll get them uploaded.



Excalibur said:


> Glad to see somebody else knows Shaun, I love Jazz Metal



Yeah, he was my tutor at GIT on a couple of courses and I did some private lessons with him. 

I need to check out Carl Palmer's Live vol 1 and 2 because he's on that and wailing by all accounts.

Ok, DL link for the audio files (backing tracks, sample solos and intro notes):

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Mixolydian Audio Files.rar


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 5, 2009)

Fixed the typo in the first post


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought it went without saying


----------

